# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  Konfirmasi Pendaftaran & Pembayaran

## KARHOMA

Saya sudah melakukan pendaftaran dan transfer pembayaran ke BCA 718-015729-2  a.n. TEUKU AVEROSE, kemudian saya email ke [email protected] tapi kok sampe sekarang belum dpt konfirmasi sudah diterima atau belum ya?

----------


## ari-radja

> Saya sudah melakukan pendaftaran dan transfer pembayaran ke BCA 718-015729-2  a.n. TEUKU AVEROSE, kemudian saya email ke [email protected] tapi kok sampe sekarang belum dpt konfirmasi sudah diterima atau belum ya?


Sama, pak. Saya juga sudah ngirim forumulir, tetapi belum ada konfirmasi. Pembayaran saya nunggu konfirm dari sekretariat. Tks.

Salam,

Ari

----------


## showa

terima kasih utk partisipasi aktif Om Om di forum tercinta ini, mohon maaf jika balasan dari kami agak terlambat.

ini nomer id koi's nya:

1. Kahroma  190506089
2. Ari Radja  190506094

selamat datang dan selamat berselancar om. di forum tercinta ini

----------


## djunedz

saya sudah mengirim formulir dan transfer iuran tahunan. mohon konfirmasinya, pak.
thanx

----------


## hery

Saya juga tanya,apa saya sudah ada no identitasnya? Saya sudah transfer.

----------


## showa

terima kasih

id koi's Om Djunedz  190506096
id koi's Om Hery 190506097

----------


## William Pantoni

Siiip dah....tambah lama tambah bnyk yg jadi anggota resmi nih.....
Mudah2an yg belum jd anggota....tergugah utk segera jadi anggota resmi.....

----------


## showa

terima kasih

begitulah yg sama sama kita harapkan Om Will, mudah mudahan kedepannya forum ini akan lebih cantik apalagi dgn adanya majalah........
wah...........

yg pasti akan semangkin di tunggu peran aktifnya dari semua pencinta koi dimana saja berada.

----------


## William Pantoni

Kyknya masih perlu kompor nih utk yg belum jadi anggota ....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## monscine

wah ane baru nyampe jakarte, jadi baru liat nih kalo udah ada iuran tahunan...bayar kemana nih n berapa jumlahnya?

----------


## showa

hehehehe


buset dah kalo yg ini sih bayarnya musti berlipat lipat, wong nongkrongnya sudah bertahun tahun disini,...............

 ::   ::   ::  

hahahahaha, silahkan dilihat item anggota om

----------


## djunedz

> terima kasih
> 
> id koi's Om Djunedz  190506096


thx om showa

----------


## hankoi

> Kyknya masih perlu kompor nih utk yg belum jadi anggota ....


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## valmh

> Kyknya masih perlu kompor nih utk yg belum jadi anggota ....


gak perlu di komporin om Wil, cukup ditransfer aja 100rb .. :P 
-mul-

----------


## hankoi

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hery

id koi's Om Hery 190506097

Terima Kasih om Showa.

----------


## hery

Aduh saya lupa mau tanya om.Terus gimana caranya agar id koi nya bisa tercetak dibawah setiap kali kita kirim surat itu om?

----------


## arungtasik

> ...gimana caranya agar id koi nya bisa tercetak dibawah setiap kali kita kirim surat itu om?


Klik Profil di atas, lalu isi id koi's-nya di kolom signature...

----------


## hery

Thank's untuk moderator dan Om William.

----------


## TSA

Halo Sekretariat .........

Saya sudah melakukan pendaftaran dan transfer pembayaran ke BCA 718-015729-2 a.n. TEUKU AVEROSE, kemudian saya email ke [email protected] pada tanggal 17 Juli 08
Mohon informasi kapan saya bisa dapat id & kartunya?

Terima kasih atas perhatiannya

----------


## showa

Om Tsa


ini nomer id koi's anda om 190506100.
utk mendapatkan kartunya jika sudah siap akan kami beri kabar om.

terima kasih atas peran aktifnya di forum tercinta ini om.

----------


## TSA

Makasih banyak pak Rudy 

Cepat plus bonus no cuantik ..

Regards
TSA

----------


## showa

hahahahaha


selamat datang om, jgn sampai lupa itu pond visitnya utk melihat koi besar masih bisa kan...............?

kawan ** masih menunggu loh informasi lebih lanjut dari om.

----------


## TSA

Hua ha ha ha ... masih inget aja.........

Sebenarnya saya hanya menyampaikan cuplikan yg ada di sini nich :
untuk menjembatani yg penasaran ............

http://www.koifarm.blogspot.com/ 

"Coba hubungi 0813 9909 6008, janjian waktunya, setelah sampai ditempat dan berminat dengan Koleksi KOIFARM, langsung pilih-pilih & tawar aja sendiri... Kalau tidak ada yang suka atau harga kurang sesuai, paling tidak anda sudah menjalin silaturahim, sudah saling kenal dengan sesama hobbies KOI aja."

Maap ... maap.... kalo justru membuat semakin penasaran ....... ha ha ha 
 maap .... maap.........


Regards 
TSA

----------


## Tancho

Dear sekretariat KOI-S,
Saya sudah melakukan pengisian formulir dan pembayaran registrasi untuk 2 tahun pada hari selasa kemarin, tetapi kok belum ada konfirmasi koi IDnya pak   ::  (email [email protected]).
Mohon dikonfirmasi
Thanks   ::  
Tancho

----------


## showa

Om resi ini nomer id anda  190506101

----------


## doddy

Om Rudi saya udah kirim formulir pendaftarannya ke  [email protected] . Apakah sudah diterima? nanti malam aku tranfer uang pendaftarannya. TQ

----------


## showa

ini nomer id om silahkan di pergunakan utk belanja  siapa tau dapat korting hehehehehe

190506103

----------


## doddy

> ini nomer id om silahkan di pergunakan utk belanja  siapa tau dapat korting hehehehehe
> 
> 190506103


Ini no ID buat saya  (doddy) om? terimakaciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihhhhhhh  ::   ::   :: 
Om bukan semata-mata cari korting Om  ::   ::   ::  
Cuma malu ama OM Rudi aja kok  ::   ::   ::  
Klo pas ingat buat daftar pas dikantor, tapi gak bisa untuk aksesnya ke .....
dan kemarin ada treatnya Om KOdok eh OM Eko yang lebih mudah jadi langsung daftar 
Tapi klo dapat korting ya Alhamdulilah   ::   ::   ::

----------


## beryl

Om Doddy, system registrasi anggota yang jauh lebih mudah dan simple, udh dalam proses finishing..  ::  
Sayang om udh registrasi ya.. Gak bisa test drive dong..   ::  
Nunggu 1 tahun lagi ya om, pas renew..

Salam,

----------


## tenonx

Eko? mana ya ???      ::   ::   ::   :: 
pinjem monyetnya dulu dab   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Penta

Pak Rudy Showa ,
Saya sudah mendaftar jadi anggota KOI's dengan mengisi formulir sesuai petunjuk dan sudah saya email . Transfer iuran tahunan sudah saya lakukan kemarin .
Mohon konfirmasinya dan saya tunggu ID No nya .

Terima kasih atas perhatian dan kerjasamanya.
Best regards
Penta

----------


## joko

lapor saya sudah mengirim formulir dan baru mengirim bukti pembayaran...
laporan selesai...
mohon nomer id nya yg bagus hehehehe nawar hehehehe

laporan selesai ada yg mau ikutan lelangku gakk hik2 gak ada yg nawar eh laporan selesai


*JANGAN LAMA2 YA BIAR MAKIN GAYA*

----------


## karom

joko junjunan id 190506109

----------


## joko

> joko junjunan id 190506109


asik asik udah dapet asik asik asik asik tq tq tq tq tq   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h_andria

Selamat Pagi Om..
kemarin tgl 10 saya sudah registrasi di Hangar Pancoran..
Apakah Id saya sudah ada...

thanks atas apresiasinya..

----------


## showa

Om Penta, id kois anda adalah 190506102

H .Andria  id nya adalah 190506110

----------


## odil kokoy

Walah  yang saya mana   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h_andria

> ...
> H .Andria  id nya adalah 190506110


Thanks Pak Rudi...

Kartu Anggota nya ada di Pancoran ya...
nanti kalo saya main ke sana, saya ambil ya...

----------


## Bentlynevada

Salam Kenal Pak Karom

Saya Nana, waktu di kontes flora cafe saya juga daftar untuk jadi member, apakah ID saya sudah ada.


Salam Kenal
NMA

----------


## topkoifarm

lapor pak karom....saya sudah isi formulir....iuran sudah saya transfer m.bca....trims....

----------


## showa

nana montana id kois anda adalah  190506117

hasan ini nomer id kois anda 190506121

----------


## hariwake

lapor Ndan....................

sudah mengirim formulir pendaftaran dan transfer iuran tahunan.

mohon konfirmasi no ID nya, pak.

SUWUN............

----------


## fishparadise

pak korum, 

sama nih , saya blum dapat id nya. Form dan pembayaran dilakukan langsung ke pak korum di acara merah putih kemarin. 

TQ

----------


## edwin

pak, saya juga suda kirim surat pendaftaran dan pembayaran iuran tahunannya....minta nomornya yak
 ::

----------


## showa

> Walah  yang saya mana



om Hasan id nya sudah kan.....?

----------


## showa

> lapor pak karom....saya sudah isi formulir....iuran sudah saya transfer m.bca....trims....


om Top id nya sudah kan..........?

----------


## showa

> pak korum, 
> 
> sama nih , saya blum dapat id nya. Form dan pembayaran dilakukan langsung ke pak korum di acara merah putih kemarin. 
> 
> TQ


Om Budi, / Om suhu daftarnya sama bos karom kalo buat juragan yg satu ini biarin aja bos karom yg jawab.

hahahhahahhahhahahha

----------


## showa

> pak, saya juga suda kirim surat pendaftaran dan pembayaran iuran tahunannya....minta nomornya yak


Om Edwin jika boleh pp kembali pendaftarannya ya pak karena belum sampai tuh di meja kami.....  ::

----------


## edwin

pak showa,

sudah saya kirim kembali...tolong di cek...tq

----------


## monscine

lapooorrrrr...ane barusan daptar dan transperrrrr  :: 
minta nomor cantik ya om showa  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Sy tadi jg baru email fomulir dan payment ke [email protected] atas nama Karta Sutrisna.
Mohon di check dan konfirm apakah udah terima.
Thx

----------


## koibito

Om anak baru mau lapor..
Sudah transfer dan daftar..
tengkyu..

----------


## Teddy

Om rudy,
lapor saya sudah kirim form pendaftaran dan setor hari senin kemarin..
mohon konfirmasinya dan nomor id (cantik)...
moga2 masih bisa dpt majalah nich.. ::

----------


## e-koi

lapor! Udah kirim form pendaftaran, tapi belum transfer. Lapor lagi! Bgmana konfirmasi bukti transfernya? Apa discan gitu... Ganti... Krekk

----------


## William Pantoni

Om...bukti payment nya boleh di email atau di fax jg ga apa2 kok.....

----------


## Teddy

om wil, kalo buktinya hilang gmn yah..
istri saya yg transfer hari senin kemarin, struk atm nya kayaknya hilang..  ::   ::   ::  





> Om...bukti payment nya boleh di email atau di fax jg ga apa2 kok.....

----------


## rush1

Malam pak, 

Anggota baru mau konfirmasi, form dan bukti sudah saya email yah, a/n Ruswan.

Terima kasih.

Salam,

Ruswan

----------


## SUNU

Kayaknya om Rudy Showa sudah harus punya asisten buat registrasi member nih...?   ::

----------


## R1C

Pak, saya mau tanya no ID saya berapa yah?. tq

----------


## spirulina

Om mo tanya ID number untuk pa Wijaya sudah ada belum, daftarnya saat kontes merah putih. Sekalian untuk pa Adi dan pa Ali yg daftar dihari yang sama.

----------


## addo

pak, saya sudah kirim formulir pendaftaran dan biaya keanggotaan 
transfernya tadi malam via BCA mobile
tks

----------


## William Pantoni

Om...
Klu bisa M Banking nya diforward aja ke Om Rudy atau Om Yudhi.

----------


## achmad

konfirmasi aja om, saya sdh daftar dan transfer sesuai yang dicantumkan diformulir angota koi's, apa nanti IDnya juga di pm ? saya sdh terima pm dari om Rudy, thanks ya om.

----------


## rush1

Om, saya mau konfirmasi apa formulir pendaftaran dan bukti transfer sudah diterima?

Keduanya saya kirim pada hari Sept 7, 2008. Dalam 2 email yang berbeda, untuk bukti transfer merupakan report dari internet bca.

Terima kasih sebelumnya Om, sy tunggu khabarnya.

Salam,

Ruswan

----------


## candra_w

om..saya sudah transfer dan isi formulir pendaftaran tgl 8 Sept yg lalu kemudian di email ke [email protected]'s.org...sudah diterima belum ya?

hari saya kirim sekali lg ya..kali2 aja yg kemaren nyasar...

makasih.

----------


## koibito

Om.. ID saya belum ada ya? 
Sama sekalian mau tanya, dapet majalah juga kalo yg di Bandung?

Hatur Nuhun..Muchas Gracias...

----------


## showa

hehehehehehe


terima kasih utk perhatiannya,  ayo sapa lagi yg belum terima id koisnya.................?
yg sudah terima nomer id kois harap di jawab sudah terima ya.

----------


## addo

saya sudah terima id koisnya ,pak
terimakasih,pak

----------


## h3ln1k

kulo nggih sampun pak   ::

----------


## koibito

Om Showa ytc..

KOI'S ID dan majalah sudah saya terima..
Terima kasih om...

Akhirnya..resmi juga... hiks..hiks...

----------


## revanio

pak rudy saya telah mentransfer iuran anggota kois pada hari ini via BCA KCU Makassar,form anggota juga sudah saya email harap diproses lebih lanjut dan saya siap menjadi anggota,...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## boby_icon

om rudy tadi siang 17 september 2008 saya sudah transfer untuk keanggotaan koi's
ngrepotin nih om, mohon di cek ya om .

oh iya, majalahnya saya tunggu    ::  

trimakasih om rudy

----------


## boby_icon

ID udah saya terima via ym dengan om rudi

trims ya om rudi

----------


## edwin

saya belum terima pak




> hehehehehehe
> 
> 
> terima kasih utk perhatiannya,  ayo sapa lagi yg belum terima id koisnya.................?
> yg sudah terima nomer id kois harap di jawab sudah terima ya.

----------


## topkoifarm

saya belum terima id nya om showa....

----------


## paimo

lapor...................
saya sudah daftar dan sudah transfer iurannya........
mohon konfirmasinya..........
ditunggu NO.ID dan MAJALAHNYA.........
terimakasih................

----------


## koipemula

lapor juga saya sudah email formulirnya ke [email protected] dan juga sudah transfer iuran KOI's 100 ribu dari bank bca a/n ari setiadi ... ditunggu ID dan Majalahnya....

terima kasih,

koipemula

----------


## Kumon

Salam Om Showa, Saya udah transfer iurannya dan juga udah emailkan formulirnya. Mohon di cek dan saya tunggu konfirmasinya pak. Mudah mudahan bisa dapet No. ID cantik nih......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Regards

Johan Kusthio (Makassar)

----------


## showa

id kois om kumon adalah 190506145

id kois om topkoifarm 190506146

tolong pm ke saya nama beserta alamat lengkap utk di cek ulang dgn formulir pendaftarannya.


terima kasih utk peran aktifnya di forum tercinta ini.

----------


## monscine

> hehehehehehe
> 
> 
> terima kasih utk perhatiannya,  ayo sapa lagi yg belum terima id koisnya.................?
> yg sudah terima nomer id kois harap di jawab sudah terima ya.


gua belum terima2 dari jaman baheula om    ::

----------


## paimo

No.ID saya sudah terbit apa belum ya......?

----------


## showa

hehehehehe


ini om nomer id kois ente 190506148 (Handi)

om Paimo ini nomernya 190506147

perhatian bagi kawan kawan yg belum pm ke saya nama beserta alamat lengkap jgn salahkan jika majalah tdk sampai sampai ke rumah anda.

----------


## edwin

sama nih....blm dapet nomor togel nya....  ::  




> Originally Posted by showa
> 
> hehehehehehe
> 
> 
> terima kasih utk perhatiannya,  ayo sapa lagi yg belum terima id koisnya.................?
> yg sudah terima nomer id kois harap di jawab sudah terima ya.
> 
> 
> gua belum terima2 dari jaman baheula om

----------


## paimo

terimakasih banyak pak rudy "showa".......
sekalian laporan majalah sudah saya terima 3hari dari pengiriman....
sekali lagi terimakasih banyak.....

----------


## showa

Om Edwin...................?, apakah Edwin Hartoyo tanuwidjaja.........? ( jika benar no id anda adalah 190506129 )

----------


## edwin

wah, terima kasih pak.......hehehee




> Om Edwin...................?, apakah Edwin Hartoyo tanuwidjaja.........? ( jika benar no id anda adalah 190506129 )

----------


## papaandra

Om showa aku udah transfer yah,....saya tunggu ID dan majalahnya

makasih banyak

----------


## showa

oke om id koisnya sudah terima ya.

----------


## papaandra

udah terima om...makasih banyak

----------


## Chandra

Bos Rudy,
Udah transfer tanggal 24 Okt..ditunggu ya IDnya dan Majalah Koi-nya kalau masih ada..makasih Bos...

Chandra

----------


## budidjo

Hallo, 
Mau confirm aja, sdh daftar dan transfer atas nama Djoko Budiman. Thanks

regards

joko

----------


## showa

om Budiman, jika boleh tolong pm saya nama beserta alamat lengkap om utk dapat menerbitkan id kois milik om.
tks.

----------


## indon3sia

Saya telah melakukan transfer via ATM, untuk pendaftaran anggota Koi-s dengan rincian sbb:
Saya transfer melalui ATM Tgl 11/11/08 Pkl. 20:18:42 senilai Rp.100.007,-   Ke Rek 7180157292 an. Teuku Averose 
dan data sudah saya kirimkan..

Mohon Konfirmasinya.

terima kasih.

----------


## pasek

Saya sudah transfer dan kirim data ke [email protected]
Oh ya, saya bisa mendapatkan majalah KOI's mulai edisi 1 kan pak? Supaya saya tidak tertinggal informasi dengan rekan lainnya..

Tanggal	 : 	14/11/2008
Jam	         : 	12:28:02
Jenis Transaksi	 : 	TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA
Rekening Tujuan	 : 	7180157292
Nominal   : 	Rp. 100.000,00
Berita	     : 	REG KOI`S MEMBER
 	 	TRANSFERED
Jenis Transfer  : 	SEKARANG
No. Referensi   : 	8DF70776-B342-11B6-09BC-939A3DF3E2C5
Status	    : 	BERHASIL

Saya tunggu ID Koi's dan cardnya beserta tabloidnya yah Pak..

----------


## pasek

pak saya koq masih tetep belom dapet koi's id ya?
di profile belom berubah, id saya masih tertera 0

----------


## pasek

thx pak showa..
akhirnya saya punya ID Koi's..
hayo rame-rame daftar.. 
yang belum.. yang belum..    ::

----------


## hadi SE

ID saya sudah ada om......
Thanks

----------


## showa

sabar om sedang proses

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Konfirmasi saya sudah transfer 100.333 untuk pendaftaran ID a/n Handono (hankoi)
sebagai pemenang kuis kontes GO
ini referensi postingan kuisnya...
viewtopic.php?f=22&t=1497&p=49910#p49910
thanks for the attention...

----------


## irwhadi

::   ::  om Han akhirnya dapet nomer juga...  ::   ::

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> om Han akhirnya dapet nomer juga...


eh bapak, lg online tho...
iya nih, gemes juga ngliat suhuku yang top poster selama ini belum berKTP resmi   ::   ::   ::

----------


## e-koi

Hehe, akhirnya saya baru ada kesempatan ke BCA, dan udah transfer ke rek. 7180157292, a.n Teuku Averose, dg nominal rp. 100.019,00. Tgl 18/11/08, jam 09.10 tadi.
Semoga segera diterbitkan atas nama saya. Trims.

----------


## budidjo

pak, saya sdh dapat koi's ID nya tp kok blm masuk di member profile, apa hrs kita update sendiri or otomatis update nya? thanks

----------


## showa

coba ulang pm ke saya kembali nama beserta alamat lengkap serta idnya............,

----------


## ronny

akhirnya jadi anggota KOI's
saya sudah transfer Rp 100.000
jam 11.45.36
nomor referensi: 291f67c9-f618-9641-2df2-0f6a4252c451
tujuan transfer:7180157292
nama penerima: Teuku Averose
berita: transfer dr sdr Ronny
jenis transfer: transfer sekarang
no urut : 158648
status: transaksi berhasil


hore jadi anggota KOI'S  ::   ::  
no IDnya yg cantik ya Om Rudi   ::

----------


## showa

Perhatian................



utk kawan kawan hobies yg belum dapat nomer id kois setelah melakukan pembayaran harap pm kembali ke saya nama beserta alamat lengkap utk cek ulang.

terima kasih utk perhatiannya.

----------


## fauzy mahri

Om Moderator, saya sudah isi formulirnya trus dikirim kemana....?, apakah iurannya langsung di transfer dan diinformasikan ke om moderator disini....?
Mohon di reply ya....

matur suwun

----------


## William Pantoni

Om...
Formulirnya klu udah diisi boleh di email atau fax ke no yg tertera di form nya.
Iuran langsung dibayar aja..
Klu udah, bisa pm ke Om Rudy Showa...

----------


## e-koi

> Hehe, akhirnya saya baru ada kesempatan ke BCA, dan udah transfer ke rek. 7180157292, a.n Teuku Averose, dg nominal rp. 100.019,00. Tgl 18/11/08, jam 09.10 tadi.
> Semoga segera diterbitkan atas nama saya. Trims.


Sudah diproses ID saya om?

----------


## e-koi

[quote=e-koi]


> Hehe, akhirnya saya baru ada kesempatan ke BCA, dan udah transfer ke rek. 7180157292, a.n Teuku Averose, dg nominal rp. 100.019,00. Tgl 18/11/08, jam 09.10 tadi.
> Semoga segera diterbitkan atas nama saya. Trims.


Sudah diproses ID saya om?[/quote:1r7mak3i]

Sip om moderator! ID saya udah ada dan udah nongkrong manis di profil saya. Ayo, sapa lagi sapa lagi! Ayo berbondong-bondong daftar!

----------


## showa

Om Ronny,..............apakah nomer id koisnya sudah dapat...........?

----------


## ronny

belum Om Rudi, apa perlu diambil di pondok gede sekalian ngopi di bawah saung   ::   ::

----------


## showa

hahahahaha


bisa aja om ini, hehehehehehe


no id kois om om adalah

1. Om Ronny 190506162
2. Om Fauzi 190506163

tks, dan selamat datang

----------


## ronny

> hahahahaha
> 
> 
> bisa aja om ini, hehehehehehe
> 
> 
> no id kois om om adalah
> 
> 1. Om Ronny 190506162
> ...


akhirnya, thanks berat Om Rudi

----------


## cupcupmuahmuah

kemarin dah transfer ke rek teuku averose Rp 100.000,- by ATM BCA sekitar sore2  ada keterangan dari cupcupmuahmuah sby
form pendaftaran udah tak email berapa hari yang lalu, tepatnya lupa,
tolong di cek konfirmasinya pak rudy, thanks 
salam, Fran sby

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hayo yang lain cepat - cepat daftar...
Cuma anggota dengan ID sampai 200 aja yg dapat majalah gratis  ::

----------


## ronny

> Hayo yang lain cepat - cepat daftar...
> Cuma anggota dengan ID sampai 200 aja yg dapat majalah gratis


Om, yang edisi ke 2 kok belum terima ya,  ::   ::

----------


## bang2

> Hayo yang lain cepat - cepat daftar...
> Cuma anggota dengan ID sampai 200 aja yg dapat majalah gratis


Maaf, saya baru, numpang nanya, bagaimana dan apa syarat jadi anggota resmi? dan apa saja fasilitasnya?. thanx

----------


## showa

utk dapat melihat lihat mamfaat forum ini om silahkan baca dgn tenang, silahkan om

jika terasa bermamfaat dan om tdk mau menjadi anggota pun bebas saja tdk kami larang.
andai om mau atau berkenan menjadi members resmi ya di haruskan mengisi formulir keanggotaan di forum ( keanggotaan dan organisasi ).

demikian pemberitahuan dari kami.

----------


## Rudi

Om Admin,

Saya sudah ngisi form dan bayar iuran anggota via klik bca pd tgl. 3 Dec. 
Apakah uangnya sudah diterima? Bagaimana prosedur mendapatkan no id kois? Thanks


Salam,

Rudi

----------


## budi-pb

om.. saya udah bayar dan udah isi formulir pendaftaran tertanggal 19 November 2008.. dan juga udah PM om rudi..serta majalah koi's juga udah diterima.. namun koi's ID saya blum dapat.. terima kasih.. mohon cek PM tanggal 19 November 2008.. tgl 4 desember 2008 saya PM bukti pembyaran lagi om..

terima kasih

----------


## showa

selamat datang om om, ini no id koisnya.

Rudi............190506166
Budi Santoso Ir........190506167

utk onkos kirim majalahnya harap di transfer segera ya jgn lupa.

jabotabek  Rp 7000,-
jawa Rp 10.000,-
luar jawa Rp 12.000,-

setahun 6 X Rp...... =Rp............ transfer ke rekening atas nama yunita rihartini dgn no ac 6870544632 bank bca cab pondok gede plaza.

terima kasih atas semua partisipasinya.

----------


## bang2

Pak, saya sudah mengisi formulir isian pendaftaran yang dikirim ke [email protected] dan sudah transfer melalui ATM BCA ke Teuku Averose no.rekg 7180157292 pd tgl 5 desember sebesar Rp.101.259,-. Mohon keanggotaan saya dapat diproses. Terimakasih

Bambang

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> selamat datang om om, ini no id koisnya.
> 
> Rudi............190506166
> Budi Santoso Ir........190506167


asik asik akhirnya dapat jg nomer ID yg kunanti...
190506168
moga moga hoki hehehe
thanks om rudi...

----------


## showa

om bang, ini nomer id kois milik om 190506171.

mohon maaf atas keterlambatannya ya om om.

----------


## bang2

> om bang, ini nomer id kois milik om 190506171.
> 
> mohon maaf atas keterlambatannya ya om om.


Terimakasih pak showa

----------


## Koi Lovers

Pak yudi dan rekan-rekan yang lain.

Beberapa hari yang lalu, tepatnya tanggal 27 desember 2008 saya sudah melakukan pendaftaran untuk menjadi anggota KOI's yang baru.
Saya juga sudah melakukan pembayaran sebesar 100.000 pada tanggal yang sama.
Kemana saya harus mengirimkan bukti transfernya ya, kalo bisa minta no HP aja supaya bisa saya sms (karna pake M-Banking)

Terimakasih,

Ronny

NB:Biasanya berapa lama rentang waktu dari pendaftaran sampai menerima KOI's ID?

----------


## showa

tolong kirim nama serta alamat lengkap ke saya om, serta bukti transfer utk menerbitkan no id kois nya hp saya 085213300473

----------


## abahnasr

salam om moderator, sy udah melakukan pembayaran ke rek kois.. trus udah kirim form pendaftaran.. kira2 kapan ya no ID sy muncul...

----------


## budyoetomo

Om Showa, saya daftar dan transfer hari Jumat 2 Jan. '09. Mudah-mudahan bisa cepet keluar ID nya, biar gak kayak tamu di forum ini   ::   ::  

Salam,
Budi Utomo

----------


## Koi Lovers

Pak,nama dan alamat lengkap sudah saya sms

terimakasih

Ronny

----------


## masterpizzkoi

> tolong kirim nama serta alamat lengkap ke saya om, serta bukti transfer utk menerbitkan no id kois nya hp saya 085213300473


oom Showa, jatah saya mana oom.. he.. he...

----------


## rvidella

> Om Showa, saya daftar dan transfer hari Jumat 2 Jan. '09. Mudah-mudahan bisa cepet keluar ID nya, biar gak kayak tamu di forum ini    
> 
> Salam,
> Budi Utomo



great .....


om rudy lagi kewalahan dia

ada om master ....
ada om hintharto menunggu ... soalnya lelangan jadi kena freeze huehehehe

hmmmmm sukses Koi-s menjangkau koi hobbyist
karena prinsipnya ... "dari kita, untuk kita, oleh kita" rasanya

----------


## ronny

> Originally Posted by budyoetomo
> 
> Om Showa, saya daftar dan transfer hari Jumat 2 Jan. '09. Mudah-mudahan bisa cepet keluar ID nya, biar gak kayak tamu di forum ini    
> 
> Salam,
> Budi Utomo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


demokrasi ala KOI

----------


## showa

hehehehe



waduh maaf siapa lagi nih yg belum dapat no id............?, tolong pm ya dgn nama beserta alamat lengkap di pmnya utk kros cek dgn formulir yg di isi.

mohon maaf loh atas keterlambatannya.
cepat saya tunggu ya di pm

----------


## mqmq

Bro, saya sudah transfer Rp 100000 tanggal 6 Januari 2006 jam 18.05. Mohon diproses. Thx.

----------


## showa

terima kasih om utk pendaftarannya moga moga semangkin banyak lagi kawan ** yg mau saling berbagi di forum kois tercinta ini.

jika boleh tolong pm saya ya disertakan nama beserta alamat lengkap serta bukti transfernya om utk kros cek dgn formulir yg om isi.

setelah itu id kois akan diproses, pasti tdk lama om.
sekali lagi terima kasih om.

selamat datang dan selamat bergabung om.

----------


## Herdi

Barusan saya coba transfer dari atm BCA ke no rek BCA : 718-015729-2  a.n. TEUKU AVEROSE, tapi tidak bisa dengan pesan : "No rekening yang anda tuju tidak ada, silahkan masukkan nomor baru". Sampai saya balik lagi ke kantor, cek email + no rekeningnya, catet ulang, balik lagi ke atm, dan coba lagi, tetap saja tidak bisa dan pesannya sama.

Kenapa ya?

Thx.

----------


## showa

Om Herdi, kalo demikian tolong transfer aja ke rekening Yudi hanipurwoko sudah terlampir juga disana silahkan om.

setelah itu bukti transfernya pm ke saya berikut nama beserta alamat lengkapnya ya om utk kros cek dgn formulir yg sudah di isi.

----------


## Herdi

Sudah saya transfer ke rekening tersebut dan bukti transfernya + formulir juga sudah dikirim ke [email protected]. 

Mohon diproses.

Thx.

----------


## koinia

Kemarin saya sudah melakukan pendaftaran dan pembayaran via atm bca so bagaimana dengan ID saya? juga apakah masih berlaku bahwa anggota mendapatkan majalah kois-nya setiap terbitan? terima kasih

----------


## showa

om om tolong pm kembali nama beserta alamatnya ke saya utk nerbitkan id koisnya jgn lupa lampirkan bukti transfernya.
terima kasih atas perhatiannya.


selamat bergabung dan selamat datang di forum tercinta ini.

----------


## showa

om om tolong pm kembali nama beserta alamatnya ke saya utk nerbitkan id koisnya jgn lupa lampirkan bukti transfernya.
terima kasih atas perhatiannya.


selamat bergabung dan selamat datang di forum tercinta ini.

----------


## koinia

Om showa punya alamat email nggak jadi saya attach bukti transfernya gampang, terus apakah juga saya bakalan dapat majalah kois? terima kasih ya......

----------


## dedigouw

::   Om sy da transfer ke Bca via M-Banking pkl 21.15 + formulir pendaftaran da sy email ke sekretariat koi-s
utk bukti transfer mhn no HP-nya om biar bs sy forward, di missed call ke 0817797333.
thanks om.

----------


## showa

om om, tolong yg di lampirkan ke pm saya itu adalah nama beserta alamat lengkap ya serta bukti transfernya.
tampa itu id kois tdk akan terbit.

ini utk cek ulang dgn formulir yg sudah di isi.
terima kasih utk semua perhatian om om.

utk majalah pastinya akan kami kirim jika sudah transfer ongkirnya ke rek bca atas nama yunita rihartini dgn no ac 6870544632.

tks.

----------


## koinia

Berapa ongkirnya saya harus bayar? so bolehkah bukti transfer saya kirim ke alamat email sekretariat

----------


## dedigouw

::   ::   ::   Om showa da sy PM data2 sy ke Om, thx om.

----------


## showa

om herdi ini id kois milik om 190506179.

----------


## Glenardo

Hallo Om Rudy Showa

Saya sudah transfer ke rek atas nama Yudi Hanipurwoko jam 21.17 tanggal 11 January 2009 sebesar Rp 101.717,- . Mohon maap karena tak bisa menyertakan bukti transfer. Dan juga sudah kirim email untuk formulir pendaftaran.Terimakasih

Salam

----------


## Koi Lovers

om rudy showa. apa ada nomer hp yang bisa dikontak untuk dikirimi bukti transfer
(karna saya transfernya pake M banking)

oya data diri juga sudah saya PM ke bapak,kalo ada yang kurang lengkap mohon infonya ya Trims

Ronny

----------


## koinia

Om showa, bukti transfer dan data diri sudah saya kirim ke email "[email protected]" so saya tunggu ya ID saya juga mohon informasi berapa yg harus saya bayarkan untuk mendapatkan majalah Koi-s dan kemana saya harus transfer.

Thanks..............

----------


## William Pantoni

mengenai ongkos kirim silahkan transfer aja ke rekening bca atas nama yunita rihartini dgn no ac 6870544632
semangkin cepat ongkir nya sampai akan semangkin baik karena utk kelancaran proses sampai majalah di rumah om om dan jgn lupa cantumkan namanya di ongkirnya ya. utk memudahkan pengecekkan ongkir.

utk jabotabek Rp 7000,-
utk Jawa Rp 10.000,-
luar jawa Rp 12.000,-

atas semua supportnya saya ucapkan terima kasih

----------


## showa

terima kasih om

----------


## koinia

Om William, apakah ongkos tadi kita harus transfer sekaligus setahun atau per terbitan?kalau langsung setahun berarti berapa totalnya?
bukti trasnfer diemail kemana?

----------


## showa

boleh per edisi atau per 6 edisi silahkan pilih saja om, transfer ke rek bca atas nama yunita rihartini dgn no ac 6870544632.

tks.

----------


## koinia

Om Showa, ongkir majalah sudah saya transfer 6 bulan (total Rp. 60.000,-) lewat sms bangking BCA. Terima kasih.

----------


## dedigouw

Om Rudy Showa, sy mau tanya kok udah berapa hari tp No. id-nya ga nongol2 di postingan saya Ya? thanks  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dattairadian

di edit sendiri pak..

----------


## koinia

Om Showa, bagaimana dgn ID saya?

----------


## showa

idnya bukan sudah terima om om..........?
sedangkan cara masukkannya adalah sbb................masuk user control panel setelah profile isi deh id koisnya yg sudah saya pm.

selamat mencoba

----------


## dedigouw

::   ::   ::  
thanks Om Datta & Om Rudy, maklum gaptec  ::   ::   ::

----------


## showa

sukurlah sudah bisa om om, yg belum silahkan mencoba ya.

----------


## koinia

Om Showa, bagaimana dengan ID saya? kok saya belum dapat2x nih....... juga apakah nggak ada konfirmasi ttg ongkir majalah yg saya transferkan? apakah ongkirnya sudah diterima?

----------


## showa

om (koinia) tolong pm kembali nama beserta alamatnya ke saya utk di cek ulang dgn formulir yg sudah diisi ya.
saya tunggu om.

----------


## bmartinusinaga

Pak untuk konfirmasi hari ini tgl 2 maret 09 jam 13:41:37, saya sudah melakukan transfer pembayaran ke BCA 4411012837 a.n. Yudi Hanipurwoko sebesar Rp. 100.000, kemudian saya email ke [email protected] untuk Formulir pendaftarannya. Saya mohon untuk proses keanggotaan Koi-s berikut no IDnya. Ditunggu y pak....
Thx,
Boyke

----------


## Jembrong

hallo pak rudi showa , saya sdh mendaftar menjadi anggota kois dan sy sdh byr via M banking bca 7/3 ke 4411012837 ref 007163514597 mohon konfirmasinya ,thanks atas kerjasamanya

----------


## showa

hehehe, saya jadi kelupaan nih maaf ya om

mohon bantuannya nga pa pa kan om , tolong pm ke saya nama lengkap beserta alamat utk cek ulang aja ko
saya tunggu om.

----------


## seven7colour

Pak Rudy saya sudah transfer.....   ::  

TRANSAKSI TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA TELAH SELESAI DIPROSES

TANGGAL  :  29/03/2009  
JAM  :  10:45:30  
NOMOR REFERENSI  :  1B2595EC-4F72-33BA-7BF1-754CEFC1AE3B  
TUJUAN TRANSFER  :  4411012837  
NAMA  :  YUDI HANIPURWOKO  
JUMLAH  :  Rp.  100.000,00 

BERITA  :  seven7colour  
 :  -  
JENIS TRANSFER  :  TRANSFER SEKARANG  
NOMOR URUT  :  087700  
CATAT NOMOR REFERENSI 
SEBAGAI BUKTI TRANSAKSI ANDA

----------


## e-koi

Om Rudy, aku mau lapor tentang perubahan alamat surat saya. Yg lama : jl. M. Yamin 35, sekarang KPP Pratama Palu, jl. M. Yamin 94 Palu. Mohon bantuannya. Thanks

----------


## seven7colour

Formulir sudah saya kirimkan juga......

----------


## William Pantoni

Hari ini sudah daftar dan bayar iuran anggota a/n Abiserpong dan Hendra Harmoni.
Padahal yg 1 jarang online dan yg 1 lg malah ga pernah online...  ::   ::  
Katanya mau minta nomer cantik om...



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BUKTI TRANSAKSI TRANSFER DANA  
Tanggal :    01/04/2009 
Jam :   14:50:17 
Nomor Referensi :   577D7DAF-F1EF-5A03-08A1-898989A83ED7 
Tujuan Transfer :   4411012837 
Nama Penerima :   YUDI HANIPURWOKO 
Jumlah :  Rp.  200.000,00 

Berita  :   Iuran anggota a/n  
 :   Abi dan Hendra  
Jenis Transfer :   TRANSFER SEKARANG 
Nomor Urut  :   013406 
Status  :   TRANSAKSI BERHASIL

----------


## YudiHP

> Hari ini sudah daftar dan bayar iuran anggota a/n Abiserpong dan Hendra Harmoni.
> Padahal yg 1 jarang online dan yg 1 lg malah ga pernah online...   
> Katanya mau minta nomer cantik om...
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> BUKTI TRANSAKSI TRANSFER DANA  
> ...


-----------------------
Kalo belum jadi member diceramahin lurah serpong mulu nih..   ::   ::  
Welcome om ...

----------


## William Pantoni

> Kalo belum jadi member diceramahin lurah serpong mulu nih..    
> Welcome om ...


Ha..ha...ha...
Bukan diceramahin om tp di todong langsung....  ::   ::  
Jg bukti mereka utk men support Kois dan majalah kita...  ::   ::

----------


## showa

hahahaha


kasih sp aja yud,..............hahahahaha
baru daftar minta nomer cantik pula...............jgn jgn lurahnya yg ngajarin nih
hahahahaha

----------


## William Pantoni

Akhirnya dapat juga no cantik....200.
No terakhir utk mendapatkan majalah gratis....ha...ha...ha

----------


## mrbunta

akhirnya aku juga dapet no id kois

----------


## showa

_Dengan ini kami umumkan majalah free telah tertutup utk member dikarenakan sudah sampai pada 190506000 -190506200, selebihnya kami harapkan utk berlangganan._

----------


## mrliauw

> _Dengan ini kami umumkan majalah free telah tertutup utk member dikarenakan sudah sampai pada 190506000 -190506200, selebihnya kami harapkan utk berlangganan._


DH,

Mohon dicatat
Transfer keanggotaan KOIs 
Sejumlah Rp. 100,168
Pada tanggal 20/Apr/09 Jam 22:15
Ke rek BCA 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Nickname:  mrliauw
Formulir keanggotaan sudah pernah saya kirimkan bbrp hari yl
Thanks

Salam,
Liauw

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by showa
> 
> _Dengan ini kami umumkan majalah free telah tertutup utk member dikarenakan sudah sampai pada 190506000 -190506200, selebihnya kami harapkan utk berlangganan._
> 
> 
> DH,
> 
> Mohon dicatat
> Transfer keanggotaan KOIs 
> ...


PM om Showa aja, pasti clear masalahnya.....

----------


## finefujikoi

Om Rudy, sudah sya transfer yah...

A/n    : Finefujikoi
Tgl     : 21-04-09
Jam    : 14:13:34
Ke rek : 4411012837 a/n. Yudi Hanipurwoko
Jumlah : Rp. 100.000,-

Di check om ya untuk no. id koi-s nya...

----------


## YudiHP

> Om Rudy, sudah sya transfer yah...
> 
> A/n    : Finefujikoi
> Tgl     : 21-04-09
> Jam    : 14:13:34
> Ke rek : 4411012837 a/n. Yudi Hanipurwoko
> Jumlah : Rp. 100.000,-
> 
> Di check om ya untuk no. id koi-s nya...


Anda transfer a.n Rovendo Soliman sejumlah Rp.100.000 ?

----------


## YudiHP

Mohon Konfirmasi dari rekan2 semua, kami menerima uang pendaftaran anggota ataupun registrasi Rp.100.000 
tetapi setelah di check antara pengirim uang dengan nama yang didaftarkan sbg anggota KOIS berbeda dan tidak dicantumkan pembayaran atas nama siapa, sehingga kami agak kesulitan melacaknya. Nama 2 tsb sbb :

Tgl                 Pentransfer /a.n                        Rp.

15/04/09         Edie                                        100.000
31/04/09         Wandri Hendrik Haryanto             100.000

mohon konfirmasinya jika ada rekan yang tahu atau user ybs online untuk segera melengkapinya 

trims,

----------


## YudiHP

> Mohon Konfirmasi dari rekan2 semua, kami menerima uang pendaftaran anggota ataupun registrasi Rp.100.000 
> tetapi setelah di check antara pengirim uang dengan nama yang didaftarkan sbg anggota KOIS berbeda dan tidak dicantumkan pembayaran atas nama siapa, sehingga kami agak kesulitan melacaknya. Nama 2 tsb sbb :
> 
> Tgl                 Pentransfer /a.n                        Rp.
> 
> 15/04/09         Edie                                        100.000
> 31/04/09         Wandri Hendrik Haryanto             100.000
> 
> mohon konfirmasinya jika ada rekan yang tahu atau user ybs online untuk segera melengkapinya 
> ...


Tgl                 Pentransfer /a.n                                                         Rp.

15/04/09         Edie                                                                        100.000
31/04/09         Wandri Hendrik Haryanto  (an/ Michael sebastian )           100.000

----------


## showa

sedapat mungkin setelah melakukan transfer pm ke saya utk dapat menerbitkan id koisnya. sehingga proses pengecekan jauh lebih cepat.

atas semua perhatian nya kami ucapkan terima kasih.

----------


## YudiHP

> Om Rudy, sudah sya transfer yah...
> 
> A/n    : Finefujikoi
> Tgl     : 21-04-09
> Jam    : 14:13:34
> Ke rek : 4411012837 a/n. Yudi Hanipurwoko
> Jumlah : Rp. 100.000,-
> 
> Di check om ya untuk no. id koi-s nya...


Bantuin Om Rudi ya,
ID KOIS *Finefujikoi ( Om Andrews )  : 190506209*
Welcome to KOIS Community om ...   ::

----------


## dwiyanto

absen!! udah daftar dan bayar. kapan dapet kois idnya?

----------


## Tiny

Halo om Yudi,

Saya sudah transfer ya sebesar Rp.100,728
a/n Indra Mulia Wilis

 ::

----------


## showa

sabar ya om om,........kebetulan om yudinya sedang sibug.
data sudah masuk sedang kami susun sebentar lagi pasti keluar ko id kois nya.

----------


## Tiny

Siap Pak !!! asalkan sudah ada konfirmasi bahwa data-data telah lengkap dan diproses pasti saya dengan sabar akan menunggu   ::

----------


## showa

terima kasih.

----------


## YudiHP

> absen!! udah daftar dan bayar. kapan dapet kois idnya?


*Om Dwiyanto NO. ID nya 190506217*

Welcome to KOIS community,   ::  

Salam,

----------


## YudiHP

> Siap Pak !!! asalkan sudah ada konfirmasi bahwa data-data telah lengkap dan diproses pasti saya dengan sabar akan menunggu


*Om Indra Mulia Wilis NO.ID 190506216* Nickname = Tiny

Welcome to KOIS community,   ::  

Salam,

----------


## YudiHP

> Originally Posted by showa
> 
> _Dengan ini kami umumkan majalah free telah tertutup utk member dikarenakan sudah sampai pada 190506000 -190506200, selebihnya kami harapkan utk berlangganan._
> 
> 
> DH,
> 
> Mohon dicatat
> Transfer keanggotaan KOIs 
> ...


*
Om Liaw Sin bun NO.ID 190506208* 

welcome to KOIS community,   ::  

salam,

----------


## YudiHP

*Om Mikael Sebastian NO.ID 190506215*

welcome to KOIS community,   ::  

cheers

----------


## seven7colour

> *Om Mikael Sebastian NO.ID 190506215*
> 
> welcome to KOIS community,   
> 
> cheers



Sudah 215   ::

----------


## dickytob

lapor,
udah transfer dan kirim formulirnya.
a/n Dicky R.
laporan selesai.

----------


## bhana

Maaf Pak hari selasa/rabu minggu lalu , saya sudah email ke sekretariat formulir anggota dan keterangan transfer  atas nama saya
Achmad Sobhana
Ditunggu konfirmasi dan kabar selanjutnya Pak,  terima kasih sebelumnya

----------


## YudiHP

> Maaf Pak hari selasa/rabu minggu lalu , saya sudah email ke sekretariat formulir anggota dan keterangan transfer  atas nama saya
> Achmad Sobhana
> Ditunggu konfirmasi dan kabar selanjutnya Pak,  terima kasih sebelumnya


Terimakasih pak Ahmad,
Data-data dan dana trasnfer Rp.100.000 nya sudah kami terima, 
berikut *NO.ID Ahmad Sobhana = 190506207*

Welcome to KOI-S community,   ::  

Salam,

----------


## benhur

Om mau konfirmasi tadi saya transfer 100rb a/n benny yusanto santosa untuk pendaftaran anggota koi-s dan juga udah email ke sekretariat formulir pendaftarannya. thanks

----------


## YudiHP

> lapor,
> udah transfer dan kirim formulirnya.
> a/n Dicky R.
> laporan selesai.


Terimakasih,
Data dan Iuran Anggota anda kami telah terima, berikut No. ID anda,

*No. ID 190506218 Dicky Rakhmad Sahputra*

Selamat bergabung di Komunitas KOI-S     ::  

Salam,

----------


## YudiHP

Terimakasih, 
Data dan Iuran Anggota Om Widi telah kami terima, berikut no.id anda :

No.Id 190506219 Widi Wongso 

Selamat Bergabung di Komunitas KOI-S    ::  

Salam,

----------


## YudiHP

> Om mau konfirmasi tadi saya transfer 100rb a/n benny yusanto santosa untuk pendaftaran anggota koi-s dan juga udah email ke sekretariat formulir pendaftarannya. thanks


Terimakasih,
Data dan Iuran Anggota Om Benny telah kami terima, berikut no.id anda :

*No.Id 190506220 Benny Yusanto Santosa*

Selamat Bergabung di Komunitas KOI-S  :: 

Salam,

----------


## KARHOMA

> Originally Posted by YudiHP
> 
> *Om Mikael Sebastian NO.ID 190506215*
> 
> welcome to KOIS community,   
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> ...


Namanya keren rupanya ...   ::

----------


## gunung sari koi

saya sdh dapat koi-s ID tapi 10 digit yaitu :1905062010. tapi waktu sy mau atur ke profil tdk diterima katanya cuman bisa 9 digit? mohon penjelasannya, trims.

----------


## dickytob

> Originally Posted by dickytob
> 
> lapor,
> udah transfer dan kirim formulirnya.
> a/n Dicky R.
> laporan selesai.
> 
> 
> Terimakasih,
> ...


asiiiikk makasih om Yudi

----------


## William Pantoni

> saya sdh dapat koi-s ID tapi 10 digit yaitu :1905062010. tapi waktu sy mau atur ke profil tdk diterima katanya cuman bisa 9 digit? mohon penjelasannya, trims.


Om..nomor ID nya mungkin 190506210 kali...tp tunggu konfirmasi dr Om Yudhi dan Om Showa aja.

----------


## seven7colour

[quote=William Pantoni]


> saya sdh dapat koi-s ID tapi 10 digit yaitu :1905062010. tapi waktu sy mau atur ke profil tdk diterima katanya cuman bisa 9 digit? mohon penjelasannya, trims.


Om..nomor ID nya mungkin 190506210 kali...tp tunggu konfirmasi dr Om Yudhi dan Om Showa aja.[/quote:qjn6xbs8]
Betul om William.....untuk pastinya PM om Yudhi atau om Showa....
Kalau menurut standar sih 190506210

----------


## showa

hehehehehe


mungkin 210 om yg dimaksud,................silahkan di coba lagi ya (190506210)

----------


## YudiHP

> hehehehehe
> 
> 
> mungkin 210 om yg dimaksud,................silahkan di coba lagi ya (190506210)


Betul, Om
Saking semangatnya ngetik, jadi kelebihan Nol nya .. Mohon maaf yaa Om,   ::  


Salam,

----------


## victor

om yudi, kois id donk..., thx

----------


## abahnasr

> Originally Posted by showa
> 
> hehehehehe
> 
> 
> mungkin 210 om yg dimaksud,................silahkan di coba lagi ya (190506210)
> 
> 
> Betul, Om
> ...


om yudi kebanyakan ngitung yang laen sih.....  ::

----------


## situs_dsp

Selamat siang menjelang sore,

Saya bermaksud konfirmasi, tadi pagi saya mengisi formulir pendaftaran anggota KOI-s, sudah saya kirim ke [email protected].

Saya juga sudah transfer iuran per tahunnya melalui BCA, dan sudah saya kirim konfirmasi pembayaran juga ke [email protected].

Saya juga sudah PM om showa utk konfirmasi username dan data-data pribadi keanggotaan saya.

Mohon segera diproses  :: 

KOI-s Tetap Jaya!!!

----------


## showa

baik om akan secepatnya kami proses.

terima kasih mohon maaf ya agak terlambat, biar Om Yudi ber istirahat sebentar sepertinya beliau sedang sibug.
pasti sebentar lagi om Yudi akan menerbitkan id kois milik Om Om.

----------


## YudiHP

> om yudi, kois id donk..., thx


Terimakasih telah menjadi anggota KOI-S
Data dan Iuran tahunan anggota anda sudah kami terima. Berikut No Id anda :

*No.Id 190506221  Victor Anddy*

Selamat Bergabung di Komunitas KOI-S    ::  

Salam,

----------


## YudiHP

> Selamat siang menjelang sore,
> 
> Saya bermaksud konfirmasi, tadi pagi saya mengisi formulir pendaftaran anggota KOI-s, sudah saya kirim ke [email protected].
> 
> Saya juga sudah transfer iuran per tahunnya melalui BCA, dan sudah saya kirim konfirmasi pembayaran juga ke [email protected].
> 
> Saya juga sudah PM om showa utk konfirmasi username dan data-data pribadi keanggotaan saya.
> 
> Mohon segera diproses 
> ...



Terimakasih telah menjadi anggota KOI-S
Data dan Iuran tahunan anggota anda sudah kami terima. Berikut No Id anda :

*No.Id 190506222 A.Dwi Suharto Panesse*

Selamat Bergabung di Komunitas KOI-S  :: 

Salam,

----------


## YudiHP

> baik om akan secepatnya kami proses.
> 
> terima kasih mohon maaf ya agak terlambat, biar Om Yudi ber istirahat sebentar sepertinya beliau sedang sibug.
> pasti sebentar lagi om Yudi akan menerbitkan id kois milik Om Om.


He.he.. nggak sempet monitor kemaren om, bagi yg lain untuk informasi keanggotaan jika ada yg ingin ditanyakan bisa ke Om Rudishowa atau  saya, sebisa mungkin kami akan bantu. 
Kalo kita nggak bisa bantu kita akan teruskan ke penguasa dan yang maha kuasa atas forum kois ini om.. 
bukan begitu om rudi ....??  ::

----------


## situs_dsp

Wah terima kasih om showa dan om yudhi ...  ::

----------


## showa

hahahahahah

nah itu bener kan pasti om Yudhi jawab kalo sudah selesai atas pekerjaannya dan beliau tdk sibug.
jadi mohon selalu bersabar ya.

selamat datang dan selamat berselancar di forum kois ini semoga tambah suka.

yud........., para sesepuh gitu ya om,............hahahaha ( paling bisa nih om yg satu ini. )

----------


## ya2r

Oom Rudy, saya kemarin sudah melakukan pembayaran ke no Rek. BCA 441 101 2837 a.n. Yudi Hanipurwoko

Thanks
Yaya Ruhiya

----------


## showa

wah.....terima kasih loh om Yaya, selamat bergabung ya semoga tambah betah soal id kois nya biar deh saya antar kerumah om langsung,.............hihihihihihihi

maaf belum sempat mampir, akan tetapi saya akan usahakan saat santai utk main ke rumah om.

----------


## ya2r

Sama2 Oom Rudy, dengan senang hati kalo mau berkunjung ke rumah tapi mohon tlp dulu Pak takutnya gak ada di rmh.

Salam,
Yaya

----------


## seven7colour

Om Moderator bagaimana kalau KOI-s ID hanya Moderator yang bisa masukin.....
Agar tidak terjadi penyalahgunaan kembali.....dan lebih rapi
Mumpung masih 200 an ID belum ribuan   ::

----------


## showa

terima kasih utk masukkannya om.


sebentar lagi akan jadi registrasi secara ol sehingga id akan masuk otomatis saat mereka sudah masukkan transfer pembayaran ke rekening om Yudhi.

sehingga tdk perlu di edit dalam profile.
begitu juga saat lewat setahun maka komputer akan memberikan tanda ke pemilik id kois bahwa sudah setahun lewat.

semoga saja semua itu dapat segera terwujud, mohon doanya ya.


tks all.

----------


## ya2r

Oom Rudy,

Klo ID saya udah keluar?

Thx
Yaya

----------


## torajiro

> Oom Rudy, saya kemarin sudah melakukan pembayaran ke no Rek. BCA 441 101 2837 a.n. Yudi Hanipurwoko
> 
> Thanks
> Yaya Ruhiya


saya jg udah transfer ke rek tsb om.tolong d proses..

----------


## torajiro

d tunggu prosesnya om..  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> d tunggu prosesnya om..


Heheheehehe nyadar juga om Tora.....

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> d tunggu prosesnya om.. 
> 
> 
> Heheheehehe nyadar juga om Tora.....


nyadar apa om?  ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ...


Harus nungu proses..........

----------


## ferzz

Hallo Om2...
Saya mau tanya dunk...
Saya harus transfer utk pembayaran ke mana yah?
Saya sudah kirim email ke data saya ke [email protected]
Tapi saya bingung, harus transfer ke mana?
Karena saya lihat di formulir pendaftaran transfer ke Teuku aveose. Apakah masih benar?
Karena saya telp ke no  68196561,namun dikatakan nomor telp yang Anda hubungi belum terpasang.  ::  
Atau kalau saya melihat di topik ini, transfer ke
Rek BCA 441 101 2837 a.n. Yudi Hanipurwoko

Mohon bantuan dari rekan2 utk daftar dan mendapatkan ID Kois nya.  ::  
Terima kasih sebelumnya  ::  

Salam,

Ferzz

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Ferzz...
Pembayaran ke rekening nya Yudi Hanipurwoko....
Coba klik disini :

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=3406

----------


## ferzz

HAlo Om moderator..
Mohon bantuannya yah... siang hari ini saya sudah transfer ke rekening BCA a.n. Yudi Hanipurwoko untuk pendaftaran ID koi Forum.
Untuk data-data saya sudah saya email ke Sekretariat koi's forum kemarin.
Mohon konfirmasinya yah, om..  ::  
Terima kasih atas bantuannya.


Salam,

Ferzz

----------


## isman

halo om moderator kemarin tgl 25-05-2009 aku sdh transfer kerekening BCA An. YUDI HANIPURWOKO via bank mandiri
utk pendaftaran ID KOI's 
bukti transfer seperti di bawah ini

mohon maaf tulisannya kurang jelas tapi isi validasi seperti ini :

1510450 1510410 220 03 25/05/2009 1:29:45 PM 478 0 PP
151-00-0441738-01 ISMAN BUMULO IDR 115.000.00 DR
05-15104-0015905-01 YUDI HANIPURWOKO IDR 100.000.00 CR
IDR 15.000.00 1.000000
BCA KCP CENTRAL PLAZA JAKARTA 

data2 sdh saya email ke [email protected] dan sdh PM ama om Ruddy Showa
mohon konfirmasinya,
salam

----------


## YudiHP

> Oom Rudy,
> 
> Klo ID saya udah keluar?
> 
> Thx
> Yaya


Sorry Pak, dikarenakan kesibukkan kami jalang kontes jadi tidak bisa merespon cepat 

Data dan Iuran anda sudah kami terima ini Id Anda :

*Yaya Ruhiya Id 190506223*
Selamat bergabung di Komunitas KOI-S

----------


## YudiHP

> halo om moderator kemarin tgl 25-05-2009 aku sdh transfer kerekening BCA An. YUDI HANIPURWOKO via bank mandiri
> utk pendaftaran ID KOI's 
> bukti transfer seperti di bawah ini
> 
> mohon maaf tulisannya kurang jelas tapi isi validasi seperti ini :
> 
> 1510450 1510410 220 03 25/05/2009 1:29:45 PM 478 0 PP
> 151-00-0441738-01 ISMAN BUMULO IDR 115.000.00 DR
> 05-15104-0015905-01 YUDI HANIPURWOKO IDR 100.000.00 CR
> ...


Ternyata Pak Isman belum dapat info Id nya, Mohon maaf pak ..
ini Id bapak 

Isman Bumulo Id 190506211

Selamat bergabung !

----------


## ya2r

Terimakasih banyak Oom Yudi

Salam,
Yaya




> Originally Posted by ya2r
> 
> Oom Rudy,
> 
> Klo ID saya udah keluar?
> 
> Thx
> Yaya
> 
> ...

----------


## ferzz

Dear Om Yudi ,

Mohon bantuan juga untuk konfirmasi Koi's ID karena saya sudah Mentransfer ke Rekening Om.
Kemarin siang (26/05/09) via ATM BCA. 
Berikut ini buktinya transfernya.
Terima kasih atas bantuannya.  ::

----------


## YudiHP

> Dear Om Yudi ,
> 
> Mohon bantuan juga untuk konfirmasi Koi's ID karena saya sudah Mentransfer ke Rekening Om.
> Kemarin siang (26/05/09) via ATM BCA. 
> Berikut ini buktinya transfernya.
> Terima kasih atas bantuannya.


Terimakasih Pak Ferdi, 
menunggu dengan sabar.. kami baru saja memproses dan klarifikasi. Berikut no Id Anda 

*Ferdie Irawan Id 190506228* 

Selamat bergabung di komunitas KOIS   ::

----------


## isman

> Originally Posted by isman
> 
> halo om moderator kemarin tgl 25-05-2009 aku sdh transfer kerekening BCA An. YUDI HANIPURWOKO via bank mandiri
> utk pendaftaran ID KOI's 
> bukti transfer seperti di bawah ini
> 
> mohon maaf tulisannya kurang jelas tapi isi validasi seperti ini :
> 
> 1510450 1510410 220 03 25/05/2009 1:29:45 PM 478 0 PP
> ...


thanks

----------


## allicante

Malam Pak, hari ini tangggal 28 Mei 2009 saya sudah transfer ke rek.Kois a/n Pak Yudi senilai Rp.100.000,- u/ registrasi member a/n Okkan Kartoyo aka allicante. Thanks Pa

Bregards
Okkan

----------


## Arnold

sudah transfer untuk keanggotaan koi's sebesar 100rb.
menggunakan rek atas nama merry's.

----------


## AirBiru

Malam ini Saya sudah kirim Formulir Pendaftaran dan Bukti Transfer KlikBCA ke BCA KCP CENTRAL PLAZA
A/C 441-1012837 a.n YUDI HANIPURWOKO
melalui Rekening adik Saya NOVIAN.
Dikirimkan ke email [email protected]

Thanks.

----------


## showa

utk kros cek tolong pm kembali nama beserta alamat lengkap nya ya. kami tunggu om om

----------


## odil kokoy

Sudah saya transfer uang rp 100.000 utk pembayaran perpanjangan iuran keanggotan Koi-s Rek Yudi Hadipurwoko hari ini periode Juni 2009 -Juni 2010  atas nama Odil Kokoy, no id koi-s 190-506-121  ::   ::

----------


## Arnold

koi's id saya sudah jadi apa belon ya? sudah pm ke om showa kok.

----------


## showa

om Arnold, jika boleh bukti transfernya di lampirkan utk memudahkan pengecekkan dari om Yudi hanipurwoko.

----------


## Arnold

> om Arnold, jika boleh bukti transfernya di lampirkan utk memudahkan pengecekkan dari om Yudi hanipurwoko.


aduh ilank...... pakai rekening atas nama merrys.

----------


## showa

sabar ya om nanti kita cek dulu ya.

----------


## uyo tea

om showa gimana ttg no id sy?  atas nama Suryo Wijoyo  alamat Serpong. sdh transfer lewat atm bca minggu lalu. tolonn ya om. thanks.

----------


## YudiHP

> Malam Pak, hari ini tangggal 28 Mei 2009 saya sudah transfer ke rek.Kois a/n Pak Yudi senilai Rp.100.000,- u/ registrasi member a/n Okkan Kartoyo aka allicante. Thanks Pa
> 
> Bregards
> Okkan


Mohon Maaf , dikarenakan kesibukkan pada kontes 3rd KOI-s Festival 2009 pendaftaran registrasi agak terganggu. 
Terimakasih atas kesabarannya.

Berikut kami sampaikan ID Anda 

*Nama   : Okkan Kartoyo 
ID Kois : 190506213*

Selamat bergabung di komunitas kois   ::  

Salam,

----------


## YudiHP

> sudah transfer untuk keanggotaan koi's sebesar 100rb.
> menggunakan rek atas nama merry's.


Mohon Maaf , dikarenakan kesibukkan pada kontes 3rd KOI-s Festival 2009 pendaftaran registrasi agak terganggu.
Terimakasih atas kesabarannya.

Berikut kami sampaikan ID Anda 

*Nama     : Arnold Herman Wiriantono 
Id KOIS  : 190506244*

Selamat bergabung di komunitas KOIS   ::  

Salam,

----------


## YudiHP

> Malam ini Saya sudah kirim Formulir Pendaftaran dan Bukti Transfer KlikBCA ke BCA KCP CENTRAL PLAZA
> A/C 441-1012837 a.n YUDI HANIPURWOKO
> melalui Rekening adik Saya NOVIAN.
> Dikirimkan ke email [email protected]
> 
> Thanks.


Mohon Maaf , dikarenakan kesibukkan pada kontes 3rd KOI-s Festival 2009 pendaftaran registrasi agak terganggu.
Terimakasih atas kesabarannya.

Berikut kami sampaikan ID Anda 

*Nama    : Benny Priady
Id KOIS  : 190506245*

Selamat bergabung di komunitas KOIS

Salam,

----------


## YudiHP

> om showa gimana ttg no id sy?  atas nama Suryo Wijoyo  alamat Serpong. sdh transfer lewat atm bca minggu lalu. tolonn ya om. thanks.


Mohon Maaf , dikarenakan kesibukkan pada kontes 3rd KOI-s Festival 2009 pendaftaran registrasi agak terganggu.
Terimakasih atas kesabarannya.

Berikut kami sampaikan ID Anda 

*Nama   : SURYO WIJOYO
Id KOIS : 190506246*

Selamat bergabung di komunitas kois    ::  

Salam,

----------


## AirBiru

> Originally Posted by AirBiru
> 
> Malam ini Saya sudah kirim Formulir Pendaftaran dan Bukti Transfer KlikBCA ke BCA KCP CENTRAL PLAZA
> A/C 441-1012837 a.n YUDI HANIPURWOKO
> melalui Rekening adik Saya NOVIAN.
> Dikirimkan ke email [email protected]
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


Maaf, Om, sebelumnya Saya PM Om Showa dapat konfirmasi No.190506234
Yg benar yg mana, ya? 
Ma kasih.

----------


## YudiHP

> Originally Posted by YudiHP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by AirBiru
> 
> ...



Mohon Maaf Om Benny, untuk nomor anda pakai yang diberikan dari saya. Karena nomor yang dari Om Rudi sudah dipakai oleh orang lain pada saat pendaftaran di kois festival kemaren. Nanti saya akan konfirm ke Om Rudy. Thanks

----------


## allicante

> Originally Posted by allicante
> 
> Malam Pak, hari ini tangggal 28 Mei 2009 saya sudah transfer ke rek.Kois a/n Pak Yudi senilai Rp.100.000,- u/ registrasi member a/n Okkan Kartoyo aka allicante. Thanks Pa
> 
> Bregards
> Okkan
> 
> 
> Mohon Maaf , dikarenakan kesibukkan pada kontes 3rd KOI-s Festival 2009 pendaftaran registrasi agak terganggu. 
> ...


Hallo Oom Yudi, thanks atas infonya, mau clearkan juga nih Oom, dari PM Oom Showa no id saya 190506233, yg bisa saya cantumkan jadi yg mana ya? Thanks!

----------


## YudiHP

l


> Originally Posted by YudiHP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by allicante
> 
> ...


id yg saya terbitkan yg berlaku pak, thanks

----------


## sepo

om aku udah email data dan udah tran tgl 28 juni 2009 rp 100.000 atas nama sonny tanzil(makassar)----------sepo,trims

----------


## amir_hzh

Kemarin malam saya sudah kirim Formulir Pendaftaran dan Bukti Transfer A/C 441-1012837 a.n YUDI HANIPURWOKO
melalui Rekening Saya Amir Hamzah.
Data juga sudah dikirimkan ke email [email protected]

Thanks.

----------


## YudiHP

> om aku udah email data dan udah tran tgl 28 juni 2009 rp 100.000 atas nama sonny tanzil(makassar)----------sepo,trims


Terimakasih bersabar dan menunggu pak Sonny
Berikut no.id anda 

*ID.Kois   190506247 SONNY TANZIL* 

Selamat bergabung di komunitas kois   ::

----------


## YudiHP

> Kemarin malam saya sudah kirim Formulir Pendaftaran dan Bukti Transfer A/C 441-1012837 a.n YUDI HANIPURWOKO
> melalui Rekening Saya Amir Hamzah.
> Data juga sudah dikirimkan ke email [email protected]
> 
> Thanks.


Terimakasih telah bersabar pak Amir,
Berikut no.id anda

*No.Id 190506248 AMIR HAMZAH*

Selamat bergabung di komunitas koi-s   ::

----------


## banten

Selamat pagi om mod,

Kemarin tgl 03/07/2009 jam 07:03:43 aku sudah transfer via M-BCA 
ke rek 4411012837 a/n Yudi Hp, U/ pembayaran menjadi member koi-s,
dengan no ref 003070342848. Aku juga sudah mengisi form pendaftaran dan aku sudah email ke [email protected].. Sudah dicek apa belum yah ??

Untuk perhatiannya,aku ucapkan banyak terimakasih !!!

----------


## superkoi

Sore om mod,

tgl 02/07/2009 jam 14:24:40 saya sudah transfer via M-BCA 
ke rek 4411012837 a/n Yudi Hp, rp.100.000 dari superkoi okka,
dengan ref 002142440528. Rek saya an. Mahendra Prakosa. Aku juga sudah mengisi form pendaftaran dan aku sudah email ke [email protected].
Bukti transfer m-BCA sdh saya forward ke om Rudi Showa.
Kira2 dapat membernya kpn ya? Tks.

----------


## meonz

Om moderator, sy mau donk daftar kois member, caranya gimana ya??
Tq

----------


## William Pantoni

> Om moderator, sy mau donk daftar kois member, caranya gimana ya??
> Tq


Coba klik disini...

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=50&start=0

----------


## meonz

> Originally Posted by meonz
> 
> Om moderator, sy mau donk daftar kois member, caranya gimana ya??
> Tq
> 
> 
> Coba klik disini...
> 
> http://koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=50&start=0



Makasih om, udah di download formnya, udah transfer juga, tp blm scan bukti
Paymentnya,  ::

----------


## meonz

Om moderator saya udah email ke [email protected]
Untuk registrasi saya ( sy attach formulir+bukti atm pby)

Makasih

----------


## setia_budi

> Om moderator saya udah email ke [email protected]
> Untuk registrasi saya ( sy attach formulir+bukti atm pby)
> 
> Makasih


formulir saya sudah kirim akhir minggu lalu (jumat), ni bukti atmnya no. urut 550, jumlah Rp100,009 a.n. Setia Budi Teja. Brarti sudah bisa dapet Koi's ID dong? asik..asik...asik....
Btw, bisa tolong diemail Koi's ID nya ke [email protected]?
thank's

----------


## meonz

> Originally Posted by meonz
> 
> Om moderator saya udah email ke [email protected]
> Untuk registrasi saya ( sy attach formulir+bukti atm pby)
> 
> Makasih
> 
> 
> formulir saya sudah kirim akhir minggu lalu (jumat), ni bukti atmnya no. urut 550, jumlah Rp100,009 a.n. Setia Budi Teja. Brarti sudah bisa dapet Koi's ID dong? asik..asik...asik....
> ...


Saya blm dapet kois I'd nya, apakah ada kekurangan data
Yang harus sy lengkapi?? Bukti atm sudah sy attach, mau sy fax juga tp no 
Fax yg dikasi om rudy showa ke saya tdk ada yg angkat  ::

----------


## banten

> Selamat pagi om mod,
> 
> Kemarin tgl 03/07/2009 jam 07:03:43 aku sudah transfer via M-BCA 
> ke rek 4411012837 a/n Yudi Hp, U/ pembayaran menjadi member koi-s,
> dengan no ref 003070342848. Aku juga sudah mengisi form pendaftaran dan aku sudah email ke [email protected].. Sudah dicek apa belum yah ??
> 
> Untuk perhatiannya,aku ucapkan banyak terimakasih !!!



Ya nih,aku juga belum mendapatka no id koi-s !!

Gima om mod ??

Thanks atas perhatiannya !!

----------


## meonz

> Originally Posted by banten
> 
> Selamat pagi om mod,
> 
> Kemarin tgl 03/07/2009 jam 07:03:43 aku sudah transfer via M-BCA 
> ke rek 4411012837 a/n Yudi Hp, U/ pembayaran menjadi member koi-s,
> dengan no ref 003070342848. Aku juga sudah mengisi form pendaftaran dan aku sudah email ke [email protected].. Sudah dicek apa belum yah ??
> 
> Untuk perhatiannya,aku ucapkan banyak terimakasih !!!
> ...


Kita sabar aja om, om mod masih jadi panitia di tps masing masing  ::

----------


## showa

terima kasih atas semua pengertiannya.

sabar ya pastinya kami coba membantu secepatnya setelah semua kami kros cek harap bersabar.
tolong pm kembali ke kami nama alamat jelas serta hp ygnya utk mempercepat proses.

kami tunggu ya om om.

----------


## YudiHP

Berikut kami umumkan anggota baru per bulan Juli 2009 :

*No.Id 190506250	Okka
No.Id 190506251	Setia Budi Teja
No.Id 190506252	ANDRIANTO* 

Selamat bergabung di komunitas KOIs   ::  


Salam,

Sekretariat

----------


## superkoi

> Berikut kami umumkan anggota baru per bulan Juli 2009 :
> 
> *No.Id 190506250	Okka
> No.Id 190506251	Setia Budi Teja
> No.Id 190506252	ANDRIANTO* 
> 
> Selamat bergabung di komunitas KOIs   
> 
> 
> ...


thanks ya om yudi....  ::

----------


## meonz

> Berikut kami umumkan anggota baru per bulan Juli 2009 :
> 
> *No.Id 190506250	Okka
> No.Id 190506251	Setia Budi Teja
> No.Id 190506252	ANDRIANTO* 
> 
> Selamat bergabung di komunitas KOIs   
> 
> 
> ...


Makasih om, berarti I'd sementara saya yg dikasi om rudy yaitu no 190506247
Tidak berlaku ya om?

----------


## banten

sudah hampir 3 minggu kog id blum keluar juga yah ??

Knapa yah ??  ::

----------


## cahaya

om rudii... ko id saya belum ada ya?? padahal kan saya udah transfer & mohon konfirmasinya.. thanks..

----------


## GenThong

> om rudii... ko id saya belum ada ya?? padahal kan saya udah transfer & mohon konfirmasinya.. thanks..


idem

----------


## YudiHP

Om Semua , terimakasih telah bersabar 
Mohon konfirmasi nya apakah sudah mengirimkan datadiri lengkapnya dengan email ke [email protected] guna keperluan pendataan anggotanya. 


On Behalf of 
Sekretariat

----------


## banten

> Om Semua , terimakasih telah bersabar 
> Mohon konfirmasi nya apakah sudah mengirimkan datadiri lengkapnya dengan email ke [email protected] guna keperluan pendataan anggotanya. 
> 
> 
> On Behalf of 
> Sekretariat


Sudah om !!

Selesai aku kirim via email data diri/ isi form yang disediakan kois,aku langsung transf ke rek om Yudi..

Sampai sekarang bukti M-BCA masih belum aku hapus...

Thanks

----------


## YudiHP

> Originally Posted by cahaya
> 
> om rudii... ko id saya belum ada ya?? padahal kan saya udah transfer & mohon konfirmasinya.. thanks..
> 
> 
> idem


Terimaskasih om telah bersabar, kami telah input nama om ke database kami.
Berikut no.id Om 

*No. Id 190506253	 Agus Suherman*

Selamat bergabung di komunitas KOI-S   ::  



On Behalf of 
Sekretariat

----------


## YudiHP

> Originally Posted by YudiHP
> 
> Om Semua , terimakasih telah bersabar 
> Mohon konfirmasi nya apakah sudah mengirimkan datadiri lengkapnya dengan email ke [email protected] guna keperluan pendataan anggotanya. 
> 
> 
> On Behalf of 
> Sekretariat
> 
> ...


Oops nggak liat, ternyata sudah kirim ... boleh tahu nama lengkap anda om Banten ?

----------


## YudiHP

> om rudii... ko id saya belum ada ya?? padahal kan saya udah transfer & mohon konfirmasinya.. thanks..


Sudah kirim data diri lengkapnya om, bisa sebutkan riel name nya biar gampang cek ? pada malu2 nij sebutin nama aslinya   ::  

Thanks

----------


## GenThong

> Originally Posted by GenThong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by cahaya
> 
> ...



walah..walah...  ::  
sudah keluar to...?
makasih banyak om koi's....
akhirnya.....  ::

----------


## cahaya

> Originally Posted by cahaya
> 
> om rudii... ko id saya belum ada ya?? padahal kan saya udah transfer & mohon konfirmasinya.. thanks..
> 
> 
> Sudah kirim data diri lengkapnya om, bisa sebutkan riel name nya biar gampang cek ? pada malu2 nij sebutin nama aslinya   
> 
> Thanks


Sudah om, saya kirim data data diri & transf lewat pak rudi, real name Ananda Novi.. thanks..

----------


## banten

> Originally Posted by banten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by YudiHP
> 
> ...

----------


## doddy

om yudi kemarin tgl 30-07-2009 sudah tranfer perpanjangan koi-s ID an Doddy(farizkoi) dan pembayaran pendaftaran koi-s ID untuk DINO_SMG sebesar Rp 200.001 jam21.36wib. Trims

----------


## ferzz

om moderator.. saya boleh minta nomor rekening Koi's?
Saya mau transfer dana dari ikan2 yang laku lewat lelang nih...
Thanx atas informasinya yah...
Salam sukses utk Koi's kita 
 ::

----------


## William Pantoni

m Ferzz....
Rek kois coba klik disini :

viewtopic.php?f=22&t=2409&start=0

----------


## DINO_SMG

> om yudi kemarin tgl 30-07-2009 sudah tranfer perpanjangan koi-s ID an Doddy(farizkoi) dan pembayaran pendaftaran koi-s ID untuk DINO_SMG sebesar Rp 200.001 jam21.36wib. Trims


ehm..masih lama ya  ::  ..om mod pasti lagi pada sibuk ne...di tunggu deh..  ::

----------


## irsan

Om, barusan tranfer 100.002, iuran an Irsan.. untuk april 2009-april 2010..

----------


## YudiHP

> Originally Posted by YudiHP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by cahaya
> 
> ...


Terimakasih telah bersabar Om Ananda Novi,
Berikut no.id anda

*No.Id 190506255	Ananda Novi
*

Selamat bergabung di komunitas KOI-S   ::  

on behalf
Sekretariat

----------


## YudiHP

Mohon maaf Om Banten ( Umar Dani Triharja )
Ternyata data pendaftaran anda sudah kami terima, sekali lagi mohon maaf atas ketidak nyamanan ini.
Berikut no id Om Dani 

*No.Id 190506254	Umar Dani Triharja*

Selamat bergabung di komunitas KOI-S   ::  

on behalf 
Sekretariat

----------


## YudiHP

> Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> om yudi kemarin tgl 30-07-2009 sudah tranfer perpanjangan koi-s ID an Doddy(farizkoi) dan pembayaran pendaftaran koi-s ID untuk DINO_SMG sebesar Rp 200.001 jam21.36wib. Trims
> 
> 
> ehm..masih lama ya  ..om mod pasti lagi pada sibuk ne...di tunggu deh..


Terimakasih telah bersabar Om Dino,
Berikut No.Id Om 

*190506256	DINO RESTYAWAN*

Selamat bergabung di komunitas KOI-S   ::  

on behalf
Sekretariat

----------


## YudiHP

> Om, barusan tranfer 100.002, iuran an Irsan.. untuk april 2009-april 2010..


Noted, Om Irsan 
Dana Iuran Tahunannya sudah kami terima.
Terimakasih om atas kontribusi nya untuk kois

Salam,

----------


## cahaya

Sudah om, saya kirim data data diri & transf lewat pak rudi, real name Ananda Novi.. thanks..[/quote]

Terimakasih telah bersabar Om Ananda Novi,
Berikut no.id anda

*No.Id 190506255	Ananda Novi
*

Selamat bergabung di komunitas KOI-S   ::  

on behalf
Sekretariat[/quote]

wah, udah keluar ya om.. thanks ya..   ::

----------


## QuickLine

om,biasanya berapa lama untuk dapetin koi's id-nya?udah dicek belum formulir pendaftarannya dan bukti transfernya ada di dalem formulirna,trims   ::

----------


## QuickLine

Kira-kira berapa lama yah bisa dapet koi's id-nya saya udah transfer dan kirimkan ke sekretariat formulirnya,
ini bukti transfernya:

Tanggal : 12/08/2009 Jam : 09:39:13	 


  TRANSFER DANA-TRANSFER KE REK. BCA


TRANSAKSI TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA TELAH SELESAI DIPROSES	 
TANGGAL 	: 	12/08/2009 
JAM 	: 	09:38:58 
NOMOR REFERENSI 	: 	F1750B5D-1AF9-E23B-BB0B-457F1D6D00E5 
TUJUAN TRANSFER 	: 	4411012837 
NAMA 	: 	YUDI HANIPURWOKO 
JUMLAH 	: 	Rp. 	100.000,00

BERITA 	: 	pembayaran 
	: 	keanggotaan koi`s 
JENIS TRANSFER 	: 	TRANSFER SEKARANG 
NOMOR URUT 	: 	114730 

Trims,
David Laismana

----------


## aie

om mod ..
mw tnya ,kpn kluar id nya yah?
soal proses pembayaran dan pengisian formulir ,saya ditolong oleh om andry (zieco),
a/n Gerry Izaputra .
ktnya uda didftarin saat kontes merah putih diHTP ,disana ada om rudy showa jg .
makasi .

----------

